

SortedContainers: Pure-Python sorted containers that are as fast as C extensions - cool-RR
http://www.grantjenks.com/docs/sortedcontainers/

======
fernly
Thanks for posting this! It appears to have all(?) the features of the
blist[0] package but to be all-Python. All-Python is a definite advantage for
use in an app that strives to be platform-independent.

[0]
[http://stutzbachenterprises.com/blist/blist.html](http://stutzbachenterprises.com/blist/blist.html)

------
techdragon
How did I not find this sooner!

It's stuff like this that belongs in some kind of standard library addendum, a
python "contrib" meta-package bundle of some kind...

